# Smoker Door Seal



## NittanyDoug

I thought I saw on here where someone replaced the door seal on thier mastercraft/masterbuilt smoker. Mine is less than a year old and has seen a fair amount of use. However my seal and latch on the door are starting to fail. I'm loosing some smoke (and heat) around the door seal. The seal has come off of the door in some areas and is just sagging. The door latch has the ever popular pivot pin failure that I can correct with a rivet.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## sfw1960

Not familiar with the door or smoker design Doug - but you can probably get some 3/4 aluminum angle & pop-rivet it to the inside of the door so it sets up a perimeter seal that "juts" in past the door edges...
Non toxic & long lasting.


----------



## NittanyDoug

I could swear I read something about using gasket rope for a wood stove but then I don't know how I'd attach it.


----------



## DangerDan

Yes. Gasket rope works well to seal the door for a smoker. It can be secured using 600* RTV silicone. 










If you try some of the big box home depot type stores you'll likely find it in black also. Though my smoker is a bit different the application is pretty much the same. It comes in 1/2" and 3/4" sizes. If you measure the gap of your door seal it may fit I'm not sure but it does compress a bit. The silcone has held up for me for the past year or so without any problems.


----------



## sfw1960

I was going to mention that - but I'm not sure if it has asbestos in it....
If not , giddy up!


----------



## zucpet

hello, had the same problem with mine!!I called masterbuilt they sent me a new one pronto!! make sure you keep the seal and face of the smoker clean it helps with the seal not sticking!!good luck, pete


----------



## NittanyDoug

Danger, that must have been the one I saw. It's a similar application. I think the MB's have a "drip" edge at the bottom of the door. 

I'll get in touch with MB too. I pulled out some meat from the freezer to do up some jerky this weekend.


----------

